# mit camtasia avi schneiden



## Leon Design (16. Dezember 2002)

also ich hab nun ein video gemacht mit camtasia..
nunja nun möchte ich aber nur gewisse ausschnitte davon haben.. also dass das ein zusammenschnitt wird.. und kein 2 stunden langes video 

wär nett, wenn einer bescheid wüsste...

mfg


----------



## goela (16. Dezember 2002)

Du könntest es mit dem Sharewareprogramm VirtualDub schneiden.
Aber es gibt auch diverse andere Trailversionen grosser Schnittprogramme wie Premiere, Mediastudio.


----------



## ponda (16. Dezember 2002)

> Du könntest es mit dem *Sharewareprogramm* VirtualDub schneiden.


V-Dub ist doch Freeware, oder?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Dezember 2002)

Ich empfehle dir da einfach mal (wie immer   ) die 30 Tage lauffähige Version von adobe Premiere unter adobe.de herunterladbar.

Dieses semiprofessionelle Videoschnittsystem ist auch von Anfängern recht einfach zu verstehen und 30 Tage sollten für das Schneiden von Camtasiafilmchen reichen.


----------



## Leon Design (16. Dezember 2002)

ok ich werd mir das trial dings ma ziehen


----------

